# Great American Teach-In -ADVICE?



## RMThompson (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey all!

This year I am going to be participating in my daughter's Great American Teach-In! 

This is sort of a take on the old days when the student's fathers would come in and say what they did for a living, only instead it's all day, and various people come in and talk about their hobbies, careers, or tell a story, give an interesting reading, etc.

I am going to present to the students a photography class. It should only last about 20 minutes or so, but I am going to share with the kids what I do, and how photography can be an exciting career in MANY ways.

I plan on touching on several aspects of photography, from portraiture, to photojournalism, to product photography and of course art.

ALSO, the school has the funds available to give EVERY student in the class a disposable camera, so I want to come up with a fun assignment to give them to go take pictures.

Does anyone have any idea for a good assignment? Also, does anyone know any free resources that might include famous photograhers work I can show them?

I am excited about sharing my love of photography with the kids!


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Nov 12, 2008)

Sounds pretty cool, Maybe you can have them do portraits of each other.


----------



## Ls3D (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey that is great!  I bet you could spend two hours with them so compressing the format & 'reaching' your target audience (age unknown) will be the real challenge.

As for assignments, well I'm sure all you have to do is give them the cameras!  Maybe you could ask them to pick a single image from the whole roll, and then write why that choose that image...  so that they might think of it as an art form and begin to self critique.

-Shea


----------



## RMThompson (Nov 12, 2008)

These are both great ideas, maybe I will combine them!


----------

